# Coordenadas das Estações meteorológicas existentes de 1931-1960



## VeraF (7 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

Boa Tarde! Estou com um problema. Tenho dados que retirei de uma artigo relativamente a estações de meteorológicas, entre 1931 e 1960. Como  prentendo usar esses dados em SIG's preciso de colocar as coordenadas das estações. Fui ao site do INAG no entanto cheguei à  conclusão que algumas estações referidas no artigo não estão no site do INAG, tais como a de Elvas, a de Mora, isto talvez porque encerraram. Alguém me pode informar onde posso encontrar informação relativamente à sua localização (coordendas).

Obrigada.

Vera


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 16:13)

Aqui estão as coordenadas da maioria das Estações do I.M.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes/redes.meteo/index.html


----------

